# Pakistan Caves To Extremists... Again



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pakistan Strikes Deal With Islamist Protesters in Islamabad

In case you already used up your free articles for the month:

-blasphemy is a capital offense in Pakistan, and an allegation of it, no matter how spurious, is often enough to get you murdered by Islamists
-as a consequence, Pakistani lawmakers are terrified of the Islamists, largely because
-the Army, especially the intel wing (ISI),  regularly makes side deals with, and sometimes outright sides with, the Islamists.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2017)

This means Qatar or Turkey were about to do something really stupid, so PK got the jump on them to retain the title of Most Fuckboy Country on Earth.

According to the UN*, PK's three biggest exports over the last decade are:
- Terrorism
-Taxi Drivers
-Nuclear secrets

Fuck that place. Burn it to the ground

* - [Citation needed]


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## CQB (Nov 28, 2017)

Round up the usual suspects.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2017)

Who runs Pakistan? Mass-murdering pieces of shit like Saeed who can impose their will on a government infested by duplicity and corruption. That motherfucker needs a Hellfire missile up his jihadist ass sideways.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 28, 2017)

My former brother-in-law is Paki (has been in the US for almost 40 years).  His brother is a big-time economist over there and when I was in college wanted me to come intern (my major was poli sci).  He, my bro-in-law, their whole family is as western as you can get, go to mosque only on the major holiday kinda people, all educated in the west.  I went once in 1988 to Karachi with my sister and my bro-in-law when they went to visit family, and it was a very western, pro-west city in a very stable state.  

My sister is divorced now, but stays in touch with the family.  They are legit frightened over the course Pakistan has gone, half the family have moved to Europe, the other half fear they will be arrested or killed.  Damn shame.


----------



## CQB (Nov 28, 2017)

...and so the clean out continues. Land of the Pure? Be fucked.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> Fuck that place.



Yes. With Lucille.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2017)

If true, let's go with "Cowering to your terrorist base Part II". 

Pakistan air force chief order: Shoot down US drones - Times of India



> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) chief Sohail Aman said here on Thursday that he has ordered his force to shoot down any drones, including those of the US, if they violate the country's airspace.
> 
> The announcement was made public about two weeks after a US drone strike targeted a militant compound in Pakistan's tribal region near the Afghan border, killing three militants.


----------



## CQB (Dec 8, 2017)

I'll bet the Indian Journos loved writing that story.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2017)

AWP said:


> If true, let's go with "Cowering to your terrorist base Part II".
> 
> Pakistan air force chief order: Shoot down US drones - Times of India


That's really interesting.  I wonder if he is serious or if this is more puffery to appease the terrorists.

This could get really awkward, since allegedly some of the bases that fly drones over Pakistan are (were?) located in Pakistan.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2017)

They shoot down one of our drones, we nuke one of their cities. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That's really interesting.  I wonder if he is serious or if this is more puffery to appease the terrorists.
> 
> This could get really awkward, since allegedly some of the bases that fly drones over Pakistan are (were?) located in Pakistan.



It isn't like drawing a line in the sand (sky) and then not following up has consequences....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2017)

Good luck, as they have to see the drone, launch an "alert" fighter find said drone, get good tone and shoot it down before it gets into Afghani airspace.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 10, 2017)

I took a crap this morning. It looked like Pakistan.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2017)

Thread is mis-titled, should be Pakistan cooperates with extremists again.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Thread is mis-titled, should be Pakistan cooperates with extremists again.



That's like saying I'm breathing again...when I never stopped in the first place.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> That's like saying I'm breathing again...when I never stopped in the first place.



So Pakistan Lives with Extremists..... While Soaking up US Aid


----------



## Gunz (Dec 11, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> So Pakistan Lives with Extremists..... While Soaking up US Aid



Billions and billions, as Carl Sagan would say, mostly to the Pak military/intelligence community...so, ironically, I would assume, we've been helping to subsidize our enemies through the corruption pipeline.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> So Pakistan Lives with Extremists..... While Soaking up US Aid



I stopped tracking it a few years ago at 11 billion since 9/11. No idea what it is now.

They don't just live with them, they train and fund them and we've known about since the 90's.

Kunduz airlift - Wikipedia

The Getaway

That entire goddamned country could be consumed in a lake of fire with everyone in it, and I would cheer. The worst part is we've known about this and done nothing.

Fuck.
Pakistan.


----------

